# Tiki Torch



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

The new tiki is finally here.This refillable tiki torch, thatis alsoequiped with a path light on the underside, is a very functional light that is great for parties.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

how much are they?


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Sniper 

PM sent.

Oh yeah, Lifetime warranty on the Tiki.


----------

